# Might have fibromyalgia?



## Mandabear

I've been having nasty joint pains and muscle aches recently (over the past year and a half), so my doctor referred me to a rheumatologist. The bad part is, the rheumatologist refuses to see patients with fibromyalgia or alike symptoms. I have the joint pain mostly in my knees and wrists, I have IBS, muscle weakness, muscles are easily pulled, muscle stiffness in the morning, persistent fatigue, tension headaches, and what seems to be the dreaded brain fog. I was just wondering if there were any other type of doctor that can diagnose it or test for it other than this picky rheumatologist? I know they have to do the pressure point test, and I've already tried it on myself, and I find most the spots are mildly painful. But doing the test yourself can't get you a diagnosis, obviously.


----------



## Nojokeibs

Mandabear said:


> I've been having nasty joint pains and muscle aches recently (over the past year and a half), so my doctor referred me to a rheumatologist. The bad part is, the rheumatologist refuses to see patients with fibromyalgia or alike symptoms. I have the joint pain mostly in my knees and wrists, I have IBS, muscle weakness, muscles are easily pulled, muscle stiffness in the morning, persistent fatigue, tension headaches, and what seems to be the dreaded brain fog. I was just wondering if there were any other type of doctor that can diagnose it or test for it other than this picky rheumatologist? I know they have to do the pressure point test, and I've already tried it on myself, and I find most the spots are mildly painful. But doing the test yourself can't get you a diagnosis, obviously.


You MUST have a rheumatologist clear you of all the OTHER rheumatic diseases before you get the diagnosis for Fibro. That's the tricky bit. So the guy goes through every test in the book, says, no you don't have.... arthritis, lupus, gout, etc, etc, etc... and when he throws up his hands in despair.... you go to a pain center or back to your doctor and they do a touch-based test to see the extent of the pain. If you score high enough on that test in the right places, THEN and only then are you Fibro. That's the traditional test. Nowadays, cowboy doctors just go straight to the endgame. I don't approve of that. Too easy to sentence someone to it for life and be wrong.


----------



## Mandabear

I've been tested for at least lupus already, but I'll go back to my general doctor and see if he can order and do the these tests from his hospital. I just hate that the only rheumatologist nearby is a picky SOB. I definitely know something is not right, and it's not just IBS/colitis anymore. I'll definitely try to see another one.


----------



## lonelygirl123

Why would the rheumatologist refuse to see someone with FIBRO?


----------



## jaumeb

I had very bad knee pain some six years ago. I changed to a healthier diet (SCD) and I am eating fish, meat, veggies ...

Now I can stand for long times without problems. It is not that I am cured, but at least the terrible knee pain is no longer there.


----------

